# "Eigene Dateien" Ordner weg



## grantler (14. Oktober 2005)

Hey.
Ich hätt da noch ein Problem:
Ich hab mal aus Versehen den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" auf den Desktop verschoben. Soweit kein Problem, zurückgeschoben und fertig.
ABER: Seitdem wird in meinem Arbeitsplatz unter der Rubrik "Auf diesem Computer gespeicherte Dateien" der Ordner "Eigene Dateien" nimmer angezeigt :-(

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

greetz

grantler


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Hmm.. Da hats wahrscheinlich in der Reistry oder so was umgestellt!?
Installier ihn einfach Mal neu.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## grantler (15. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Installier ihn einfach Mal neu.



Was neu installieren? Win XP?


----------



## Akherousin (18. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du auf dein "Eigene Dateien" Symbol auf dem Desktop rechtsklickst, kannst du mit einem klick auf "Verschieben" den Pfad angeben, wo der Ordner hinsoll. Mach das doch einfach nochmal mit dem gewünschten Pfad, sozusagen als bestätigung. Damit schreibt er auch die Registry um, meineswissens.


----------



## grantler (18. Oktober 2005)

Danke jetz wirds wieder angezeigt  

Allerdings heißt der Ordner jetz "Dateien von user" und nicht mehr "Eigene Dateien"  
Du hast nicht zufällig auch dafür ne Lösung?


----------

